# Gym headaches



## Anne D (Jan 19, 2013)

Have been going to the gym for years. Recently have low energy levels and a headache after each session. Drink loads of water, 2 bottles. Any ideas to help?


----------



## Dory (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Anne,

How long have the headaches been going on for?  and how often during an average week?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 20, 2013)

Anne D said:


> Have been going to the gym for years. Recently have low energy levels and a headache after each session. Drink loads of water, 2 bottles. Any ideas to help?



Have you tested your blood sugar when this happens?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 20, 2013)

It could be lots of different things. Blood pessure ?  It depends what you are doing & how hard you are working out ?  Try something easy next time & see if it makes any difference


----------



## Anne D (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks. Maybe I am over doing it. Have high blood pressure which is controlled with medication but since having diabetes my heart rate seems to have gone up with cardio bits.
Have only been diagnosed with type 2 since just before Christmas and not testing bg on a regular basis. Take Metformin am and pm. Maybe I am still adjusting to medication.
Will try slowing things down a bit and maybe do more weights and less cardio.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Anne, your best bet is to check your blood sugar when you feel like that. If a low blood sugar isn't the cause, it's elminated that cause


----------

